# KC - Outlaw Cigar Co. - Herf / Oliva Event - 03-22-08



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Kind of a "Don't-know-exactly-what-the-hell-we-are-doing" herf.

Some BOTLs that wanted to make it to the KC herf last weekend & could not ... and some of us that did ... have plans to attend the Oliva event at Outlaw Cigar Co. in North K.C. this Saturday, March 22, '08.

Who, what and how, are all pretty much up in the air here ... I mentioned that we could enjoy the event for as long as we could take it, and maybe hit one of the smoker-friendly places out that way, if we decide to, later in the day (like O'dowd's Little Dublin in Zona Rosa, or Side Pockets off Englewood Rd.)

Anyhoo ... for those who want info about the Outlaw event, you can visit the Outlaw Cigar Co. event page ---> *here* <---

I plan to be there around noon or so and to try to take advantage on the free lunch they cater in. Anyone who wants to come, just show up & we'll figure out exactly what the hell we are doing on the fly. If we just want to stick around the Outlaw ... that's fine by me as well.

Hope to see a few of you there !!!!

Outlaw Cigar Co. is located at 6234 N. Chatham Avenue
Kansas City, MO 64151-2472

Doug


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't know what the hell exactly if i will be there for the herf. :tu


nah, i'll try to get there just in time to give chad a wedgie and swap some 'baccy.
:chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> i don't know what the hell exactly if i will be there for the herf. :tu
> 
> nah, i'll try to get there just in time to give chad a wedgie and swap some 'baccy.
> :chk


Good times ..... good times. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

IHT said:


> i don't know what the hell exactly if i will be there for the herf. :tu
> 
> nah, i'll try to get there just in time to give *chad a wedgie *and swap some 'baccy.
> :chk


Maybe this could be the new name of the herf....
The *"Chad-a-Wedgie Herf."* 

Post Chad wedgie pictures please, I can't make it this time, smoke some good ones and have a good time guys.:ss


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'll be there @ noon, but I need to be in central KS (@3 hr drive) by dark. so I won't be able to hang around past 3. Looking forward to seeing you, doug, and anyone else that makes while I'm there.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Oog Oog said:


> I'll be there @ noon, but I need to be in central KS (@3 hr drive) by dark. so I won't be able to hang around past 3. Looking forward to seeing you, doug, and anyone else that makes while I'm there.


It'll be good to see ya Warren !


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still going to make the trip up as well and will be shooting for noon. I bet we can give this Chad guy a wedgie from hell. Sissy!!! :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Day of the event bump for any stragglers.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'll make it up there today but I'll give Doug a ring if I do.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great time had. Was good to see all who made it up, if only briefly. We'll have to get a herf going soon of more the sit-down variety.

And ....... I think *I* was the one who got the weggie. Thank you, my brother. p


----------

